# CPT code for Adacel



## puggles (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I am trying to find a CPT code for *Adacel *greater than 7yrs of age. If someone could help me I would appreciate it.   Thanks!


----------



## daniel (Aug 25, 2008)

Cpt 90715- V06.5


Daniel
Cpc


----------

